# CEP- The current Country Education Profile guidelines



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

One of my acquaintances got Negative Advisory services saying....



> Using the current Country Education Profile (CEP) guidelines for Bangladesh, I can advise you that your 4-year Bachelor degree (Honours) would likely be assessed at AQF Associate degree level (Sec. 2, No. 3). This level of qualification does not meet the educational level required for Group B occupations. Therefore, it is unlikely that you would receive an overall positive assessment outcome for the suggested occupation.


I have visited this website where they updated qualifications recognition institute of Bangladesh but no list of institute there.
https://aei.gov.au/Pages/default.aspx

Anyone have faced this issue?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I've seen a couple on here in the last few weeks, from Bangladesh and Sri Lanka. Seems they have just reassessed the country profiles so that link may be out of date.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel ,Sad part is that it is not recognizing my university too. Often, my juniors of this university, are contacting to get advice from me.

One thing I always suggest everyone to take advisory services from VETASSES first before full assessment. Advisory service is much cheaper than full Assessment. But lots of professions are assessed by other authorities too. I think every authority should have this services like VETASSESS.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

They certainly should because nowhere on DIBP site does it mention needing to meet their internal assessment of CEP. I only found out about it and that they have recently updated their country profiles when a member here was rejected during skills assessment. 

Looks like you need to pay for access to the full profiles too!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Yes _Shel, DIBP should do this because many people could loose their money unnecessarily. 

CEP is giving research outcome and information of overseas ( outside Australia ) Institutes of Qualifications to professional assessing authorities of Australia for General Skilled Migration.

So CEP is going to be one of the major factors of Skill assessments as well as GSM.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

I do think at times this is just their way of bringing money to Australia businesses. So many assessments, checks and double checks, migrants paying each time into the banks of Australian business.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

where can I check my university on this website?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hi TheExpatriate, I am also searching. I have only the evidence of my Junior's advisory service from VETASSESS.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi TheExpatriate, I am also searching. I have only the evidence of my Junior's advisory service from VETASSESS.


You need to pay for a subscription. It costs $45.45 for a single country profile.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You need to pay for a subscription. It costs $45.45 for a single country profile.


Thanks but it is a burden for me as armature ( not an agent  ).


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Country Education Profile (CEP) of Khulna University, Bangladesh*

hi, i like to know current Country Education Profile (CEP) of Khulna University, Bangladesh for 4-years Bachelor of Science (BSC) in Computer Science & Engineering discipline. If anyone has access to it and can let me know the latest profile matrix, that will be great! Last time i checked couple of months back i found ACS was giving AQF Associate Degree. i heard that there was an initiative to update CEP for Khulna University BSC degree to AQF Bachelor degree, not sure if this has been taken into effect. thanks and appreciate your answer.


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

Simply go there , select all profile and click on your country to check your institute section etc. and how it equivalent to AQF (diploma, bachelor etc.) 

For Pakistan Direct link : https://internationaleducation.gov....d-The-Middle-East/Pakistan/Pages/default.aspx

For india : https://internationaleducation.gov.au/CEP/Subcontinent-And-The-Middle-East/India/Pages/default.aspx

For Bangladesh : https://internationaleducation.gov....The-Middle-East/Bangladesh/Pages/default.aspx

Remember me in your prayers , surviving for ACS got negative  with degree as diploma


----------



## saifemon (Jan 3, 2015)

Do anyone have Bangladesh (Single CEP) account access? I want to know about Shahjalal University of Science and Technology either CSE department getting diploma or Bachelor degree. 

Help me please.


----------

